# External Microphone for EOS M



## kennephoto (Dec 2, 2013)

Good evening I'm starting to do a little more video work with my EOS M and I like using it for video but I find its not getting the audio I want. I'm looking to buy my first external mic but don't know where to start. I want to do some simple instructional videos like how to style so I'm thinking something like a lapel mic or a shotgun if those will work too. Can anyone point me to some good brands or something you already use that would save me time and money testing. Thank you!


----------



## kennephoto (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I will try that one out!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 16, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> Thanks for the reply I will try that one out!


Which one? ???


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 16, 2013)

A lot of people speak highly of Rhode.....


----------



## dcm (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't do a lot of video so I'm not speaking from extensive experience. The manual audio controls on the M and 6D make it easier to adjust levels to a particular microphone. 

I've got/used a Rode Stereo VideoMic (non-Pro & Pro) on 550D/6D/M and been pleased with the results. Much better than the internal mic setup, particularly with IS lenses. I prefer the smaller form factor of the newer Pro versions - gave the non-Pro version to my kids. 

I recently picked up a Shure VP83F Lenshopper and it works well in my initial tests. Hoping to record a kids Christmas event at church with it this week on the M while I shoot stills with my 6D. Wanted a directional mic in this case and like the option of off camera recording with this mic while the Rode is mounted on the camera.

I haven't gotten around to trying an old Sony lavalier mic setup I used eons ago with my HandyCam. A situation just hasn't presented itself yet.

Wind can still be your enemy outdoors, even with a deadcat wind muff. Here's the Rode Stereo VideoMic on my 6D mounted to the roof rack for an opening day drive on Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park. I left the buffeting in since that's how it would be with the top down. You can pick out a voice pretty clearly as I drive by at 0:22.
Trail Ridge Road Opening 2011


----------



## jsiras (Jan 10, 2014)

I oftenly do some video with EOS M too. I own a cheap shotgun mic and it makes everything easy since sound is recorded into the same video file.

However; for the better sound control, I use external sound recorder to handle of the audio part and sync it with video in some editing software later.

Recently, I just did an Interview Video. I used EOS M as my main video recorder and EOS 7D as the second video. For the audio part, I used a Lavalier mic (shirt clip tiny microphone) with a Korg portable mixer (very old one). After that, I put them into a video editting software and worked from there.

For your information; Zoom has some good portable sound recorders (H1, H2n, H4 and H6) and can handle situations like this very well. I just got myself H6. It works pretty good for me.


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> Good evening I'm starting to do a little more video work with my EOS M and I like using it for video but I find its not getting the audio I want. I'm looking to buy my first external mic but don't know where to start. I want to do some simple instructional videos like how to style so I'm thinking something like a lapel mic or a shotgun if those will work too. Can anyone point me to some good brands or something you already use that would save me time and money testing. Thank you!




Dear kennephoto
I use my 30 years old Mic. from Video recording era, Canon Mixing Microphone MM-100, That can have 2 inputs, 1 = CD- Songs, and 1 = hook directed to EOS-M-----Another one = JVC. -Zoom Mic. , Super -Directional Microphone MZ-230 w/ Wind Noise shield.
It/ both work great for me.----If you see the Photos below, The most important of Mic. Location, Must far away from Camera, to eliminate the clicking sound of the push shutter.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## ocabj (Jan 23, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> Good evening I'm starting to do a little more video work with my EOS M and I like using it for video but I find its not getting the audio I want. I'm looking to buy my first external mic but don't know where to start. I want to do some simple instructional videos like how to style so I'm thinking something like a lapel mic or a shotgun if those will work too. Can anyone point me to some good brands or something you already use that would save me time and money testing. Thank you!



I own the Rode Stereo Videomic Pro:

http://www.rodemic.com/mics/stereovideomicpro

I actually had it on camera when I recorded this:

Reload drills with ALG Defense Flared Magwell for the Glock 17

But when I speak in a video, I use a cheap wired lavalier mic from Amazon (look for item: B002HJ9PTO).

Example: ALG Defense Flared Magwell (AFM) for the Glock 17

When I'm lazy, I'll just hook up the mic directly to the camera. If I need to, I'll just plug the wired lav microphone into a Zoom H1 that's in my back pocket and then use the Rode on camera for environmental audio and then sync it all with Pluraleyes.


----------

